# P60 Host Comparisons: Solarforce, Lumensfactory, Dereelight Quick Review and pics!



## csshih (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi All, 
Up is a comparison of a few P60 Hosts -- Solarforce, Lumensfactory, and Dereelight. 
This is a quick review that does not cover much.. I'm hoping to have this thread as a place where potential buyers can ask specific questions about the lights. :thumbsup:







Sorry for the badly lit picture.
From left to right: Lumensfactory SP-9, Solarforce L2r, Dereelight Javelin, Solarforce L2p, Lumensfactory SP-6, Solarforce L2i, Dereelight CL1H V4, 18650, AA, AAA, CR123A

Solarforce has been making their L2 host, (a surefire 6P imitation) for quite a long time. Only recently, they decided to finally expand their offering of this host, and create a HA III premium version(L2P), a 3xAAA(L2i) version, and a 2AA version(L2r). This expansion into more convenient formats allows for much more versatility for those who do not want to go into "special" batteries to use P60 lights.
I have always held Solarforce in high regard with the release of the L950m and the Masterpiece, but I never got the chance to handle their more affordable offerings. Jason @ sbflashlights.com was kind enough to ask Solarforce to send out models to me, and I finally got my hands on the L2P, L2i, and L2r. As a first impression, I'll have to say that even at this low price, quality does not disappoint. I am pleasantly surprised.

*Solarforce L2p* (The Solarforce L2p is compatible with surefire "C" lights. ) 1x18650, 2x123A




The light has a matte finish, and the lettering isn't very bright when compared to other lights.





the threads and exposed aluminum parts are coated with some sort of gold colored finish.





here are a few pictures with the optional clip installed (has to be purchased separately)






























the knurling seems to be smoother here, and doesn't offer as much grip as the other lights.

Specifics: There were not too many Hard anodized P60 hosts out on the market, and Solarforce aimed to release a affordable one. I believe they did a good job, but the knurling is too slippery in my opinion. 
The light also does not tailstand well, and does not have a forward clicky. I hope Solarforce can fix this problem in the near future.
I also noticed that sometimes when using unprotected 18650s, the battery would not be sufficiently long, and not contact the tailcap, resulting in no light. This I think the light may be slightly too long, and the battery spring isn't long enough. a few magnets at the tailcap fix this problem, though.

*Solarforce L2r* 2xAA

























Specifics: This is a great 2AA light, but I didn't like the feel of the tailcap all that much. Subsequently, I feel obligated to tell you all that my tailcap switch is now not functioning, and I can't get it open, either. the innards appear to have been glued. The light is in a type II black finish, and the knurling is great! I am not so sure how long the knurling will hold up, though, as "grippier" knurling tends to wear out faster than the smooth knurling like the L2p has.. and even more so because it's not hard-anodized. This is a good affordable light for those who have dropins that allow for 2AA use. I find it useful during extended power outages on some dropins.. the 2AA format will run some of them at much lower drive currents (like the thrunite XP-G model), and last a very long time.

*Solarforce L2i* 3xAAA





















Specifics: I'm personally not too keen on this model. This model uses 3AAAs , in a battery holder supplied with the product. The battery holder takes up a lot of space, and a 18650 or 18500 would be much more practical. (the light is even fatter than your ordinary 18650 light) Then again, I'm a flashaholic. The L2i is not made for runtime, but convenience as AAA batteries are widely available.

the switch is a tailstanding reverse clicky.

pics of the solarforces





optional lego cap:

















an interesting thing I noticed with Solarforce lights: the edges of the glass are rounded.

Lumensfactory has long been producing high quality dropins for the flashlight community, and they finally decided to expand and create hosts. They call this family of hosts, the "seraph". I am very impressed with the packaging of the lights, and these lights seem to give you the best "bang for the buck".

the 2 hosts are basically the same other than length, so the pictures are combined.

*LumensFactory sp-6/sp-9* 1x18650, 2x123a / 3x123a




The Lumensfactory hosts come in the best packaging, and includes batteries, a extra bezel ring, orings, lanyard, and momentary switch.










There are double orings at the tail, but not at the head, but there appears to be a slot for that purpose.
When I first got these lights, they had contact issues and would not work properly most of the time. Eventually I got to thoroughly cleaning out the threads, and this helped a lot. There appeared to be quite a bit of residue from the factory, and cleaning them beforehand would have saved quite a bit of time.





The Lumensfactory design is completely different from other P60 hosts available on the market.
Instead of relying on knurling for grip, LF opted for a smooth body, and some strategically placed rubber rings on the light to prevent slipping. Personally, I would have preferred knurling as I tend to drop things extremely easily, but different lights suit different people.























*Dereelight CL1H V4* 1x18650, 2x123a




this is an older CL1H.. the newer ones have better, brighter, engraving. The dereelight feels the most solid of this bunch. there are double orings at all the commonly opened parts. 

Specifics:
Dereelight has been well known for a long time for their high quality P60 host called the CL1H. This is iteration #4. I have not handled the past versions, so I can't comment on them. I believe that they were one of the first to offer Hard-anodized and double o-ringed P60 hosts for sale. These lights also have a build in, yet removeable, clip. Only recently, Dereelight ventured into 2AA/3AA territory with their Javelin.



*Dereelight Javelin* 2xAA





Specifics: 
I believe that this is the only (full production, there are custom lights built by our member fivemega which will take 2AA and a variety of other batteries, also) HAIII 2AA P60 host available on the market at the moment, and it is thus far my favorite host of the lot. The javelin follows Dereelights high quality standards, and has double orings at all common entry points.also available is a 1xAA extender which makes the light indeed feel like a javelin . This light is very comfortable in hand.


----------



## csshih (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Quick Solarforce, Lumensfactory, and Dereelight P60 Host comparison review ... Pi*

*In general:*

Solarforce:
There is no "neck" in the battery tube that prevents the battery from falling out when the head is removed. Not a vital component, but normally nice to have. This, though, allow loading of the batteries from the head.

Switch: Reverse Clicky, optional forward clicky(purchased separately).
Tailstanding: L2P yes (partially), L2r yes, L2i yes
Accessories: Extender (only for L2p/L2/L2m) , bezel rings, holster, clip (only for L2p/L2/L2m)
Clip: Optional (only for L2, L2m, L2p)

LumensFactory:
These lights are affordable, and are very versatile with a variety of compatible parts, though lacking other battery formats. Fit and finish are great, though not Hard Anodized. 

Switch: Forward Clicky or included Momentary switch.
Tailstanding: Yes
Accessories: D36 Turbohead, Extenders (also compatible with solarforce)
Clip: None available

Dereelight:
Dereelights feel the most rugged to me. Their design, solid HA anodizing, and double orings has impressed me from the start. 

Switch: Forward clicky
Tailstanding: No
Accessories: Aspherical head (CL1H), 1x123 extender(CL1H), 1x18650 extender(CL1H), 1xAA extender (Javelin),
Clip: Cl1H: yes (built in) , Javelin: no.


----------



## joshconsulting (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Quick Solarforce, Lumensfactory, and Dereelight P60 Host comparison review ... Pi*

Great job! Given that I plan to buy a L2p in a few hours, it's nice to see pics and details.

I have one question that wasn't answered on my thread: can I drop in a bronze McClicky into the tailcap in place of the standard one? It's compatable with the P6, so I'm assuming it follow the same procedure without having to replace the entire tailcap.


----------



## Dioni (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Quick Solarforce, Lumensfactory, and Dereelight P60 Host comparison review ... Pi*

Nice thread! 

Thanks Craig.


----------



## csshih (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Quick Solarforce, Lumensfactory, and Dereelight P60 Host comparison review ... Pi*

thanks guys..


joshconsulting said:


> I have one question that wasn't answered on my thread: can I drop in a bronze McClicky into the tailcap in place of the standard one? It's compatable with the P6, so I'm assuming it follow the same procedure without having to replace the entire tailcap.


ah -- to this date, I have been unable to get the tailcap guts out. they appear to be somehow glued shut 
I have not attempted any drastic measures other than brute force.. (though I *am* rather weak  ) 

perhaps heat will help? (haven't tried)


----------



## joshconsulting (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Quick Solarforce, Lumensfactory, and Dereelight P60 Host comparison review ... Pi*

Rumor has it that a heat gun (or propane torch, if your REALLY careful) will assist. I'll hold off buying the McClicky until I hear from someone about it, but it would be nice to have it installed when I first use it. At least it'll give me a chance to get accustomed to the stock clicky


----------



## SCEMan (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Quick Solarforce, Lumensfactory, and Dereelight P60 Host comparison review ... Pi*

Great thread! Long overdue. I'm a big fan of the Dereelight CL1H v4 and I've noticed that the newer copies have more aggressive knurling. Also, the forward clicky and clip should be noted.


----------



## csshih (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Quick Solarforce, Lumensfactory, and Dereelight P60 Host comparison review ... Pi*



SCEMan said:


> Great thread! Long overdue. I'm a big fan of the Dereelight CL1H v4 and I've noticed that the newer copies have more aggressive knurling. Also, the forward clicky and clip should be noted.


thanks! added more info to the bottom!


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Quick Solarforce, Lumensfactory, and Dereelight P60 Host comparison review ... Pi*

Once again nice review......:twothumbs


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Quick Solarforce, Lumensfactory, and Dereelight P60 Host comparison review ... Pi*



csshih said:


> ah -- to this date, I have been unable to get the tailcap guts out. they appear to be somehow glued shut
> I have not attempted any drastic measures other than brute force.. (though I *am* rather weak  )
> 
> perhaps heat will help? (haven't tried)


Nope, not glued.

I used a pair of spring clip pliers to get the switch out of mine so that I could change the tailcap cover to a GITD one.

It was in there rather tight. It took a bit more force than needed with the regular L2 tailcaps.


----------



## csshih (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Quick Solarforce, Lumensfactory, and Dereelight P60 Host comparison review ... Pi*



Black Rose said:


> Nope, not glued.
> 
> I used a pair of spring clip pliers to get the switch out of mine so that I could change the tailcap cover to a GITD one.
> 
> It was in there rather tight. It took a bit more force than needed with the regular L2 tailcaps.



hmm.. looks like it's time to try again. :tinfoil:

do you have a solarforce L2r?
now.. that appears to be glued (I think I can see some) :shrug:


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Quick Solarforce, Lumensfactory, and Dereelight P60 Host comparison review ... Pi*



csshih said:


> do you have a solarforce L2r?
> 
> now.. that appears to be glued (I think I can see some) :shrug:


No I don't have one of those.

There was someone else in another thread that was having difficulty getting the switch out of his L2R.


----------



## joshconsulting (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Quick Solarforce, Lumensfactory, and Dereelight P60 Host comparison review ... Pi*

I IMed Jake25 about it, and he confirmed that the clicky can be removed on both the L2p tailcap and the S5 Forward cap. He wasn't sure if the threading was the same as the P6 (so not positive that the McClicky would fit in it), but he agreed with me that it was likely that it would. I think I'll buy a S5 Forward clicky and put the McClicky in it.


----------



## bigchelis (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Quick Solarforce, Lumensfactory, and Dereelight P60 Host comparison review ... Pi*

Very good review.

The Javelin is the clear winner for me. Now, I can use my NiMH AA cells with my P60 drop-ins. While camping the extra AA extention should be no problem.:thumbsup:

Thanks,
bigC


----------



## orbital (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Quick Solarforce, Lumensfactory, and Dereelight P60 Host comparison review ... Pi*

+

Great photos along with a quick, useful bit of info on each light..:thumbsup:

Just when I thought I had every model for the *P60 Flashlight List {host}*, I see the *Solarforce L2i*.... list is updated!

thanks


----------



## csshih (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Quick Solarforce, Lumensfactory, and Dereelight P60 Host comparison review ... Pi*

I'm going to have to get more pictures of the dereelights and lumensfactories..

if anyone is curious on how a lego looks.. feel free to ask.


----------



## joshconsulting (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Quick Solarforce, Lumensfactory, and Dereelight P60 Host comparison review ... Pi*

Any chance you could get a few pics of the l2p with the s5 tailcap?


----------



## csshih (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Quick Solarforce, Lumensfactory, and Dereelight P60 Host comparison review ... Pi*

here you go.





please note that I could not get the light to activate with the clip *also* installed.


----------



## joshconsulting (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Quick Solarforce, Lumensfactory, and Dereelight P60 Host comparison review ... Pi*

That looks great. I'm placing an order for an S5 and a McClicky (Jake said the clicky on the S5 and stock were removable, although he wasn't positive if the threading matched, but he thought it probably would so I'm taking the chance).

As for activating, I don't plan on using the tailclip, but the taller AW Button 18650s might keep the switch on if I decide to in the future. Anyway, I can drop in magnets if necessary.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: HAIII 2AA P60 hosts; Javelin quality; one more host?*

"I believe that this is the only HAIII 2AA P60 host available on the market at the moment, and it is thus far my favorite host of the lot."​
Don't forget FiveMega's 2AA (and 3AA) bodies, now sold at lighthound.com.

"The javelin follows Dereelights high quality standards, and has double orings at all common entry points.also available is a 1xAA extender which makes the light indeed feel like a javelin . This light is very comfortable in hand."​
I just received my Javelin 2AA + 1AA extender yesterday. I used it today as a 3AA with a NailBender direct-drive MC-E driven by Eneloop cells. The good news: The body stayed cool, even after 2 hours; all heat was confined to the head and neck and even there stayed manageable (comfortable). The not-so-good news: With the extender in place, the Eneloop cells are slightly too wide to extract by gravity alone. I had to whack the body against a desk to force out the top two cells, and then they hurtled to the floor. 

Tomorrow I'll try the 3AA with my new Malkoff M30WF. If I end up favoring the NailBender, I'll buy a second extender and direct-drive the MC-E with four AAs.

Finally, isn't there another, under-$20 2AA host...the something C3 sold at DealExtreme?


----------



## joshconsulting (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Quick Solarforce, Lumensfactory, and Dereelight P60 Host comparison review ... Pi*



> The good news: The body stayed cool, even after 2 hours; all heat was confined to the head and neck and even there stayed manageable (comfortable).


I would regard that as very bad news. That means heat isn't conducting through the body and into your hand like it should be, shortening the LED's life and probably throttling down brightness considerably.

Then again, I don't know what you mean by manageable; if the head stayed fairly cool, then it's likely fine. I would just regard insulation between the LED and your hand as a big downside, not an upside.



> Finally, isn't there another, under-$20 2AA host...the something C3 sold at DealExtreme?



I believe this is what you are looking for: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4452


----------



## csshih (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: HAIII 2AA P60 hosts; Javelin quality; one more host?*



Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Don't forget FiveMega's 2AA (and 3AA) bodies, now sold at lighthound.com.



oh. I forgot about those, but they're considered custom lights, so I don't count them. .. I'll change the text to read "full production", though.

if the body stays relatively cool while you're holding it.. that's pretty much normal. the hand makes a great heatsink 

hmm.. no problems with cells getting stuck.


----------



## joshconsulting (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Quick Solarforce, Lumensfactory, and Dereelight P60 Host comparison review ... Pi*



> if the body stays relatively cool while you're holding it.. that's pretty much normal. the hand makes a great heatsink


Well, this is a MC-E. My Q5 K-106 gets fairly toasty in my hands in a few minutes on high, and I can hardly wait to see what a SST-50 does in a small form flashlight. I would imagine the MC-E would put out a fair amount of heat, enough to notice even with your hand insulating, and the head\neck temperature shouldn't be drastically higher then the body.


----------



## bigchelis (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Quick Solarforce, Lumensfactory, and Dereelight P60 Host comparison review ... Pi*

Again; thank you for this review. My Javelin Hosts is on its way now.:twothumbs


I will be using a SST- 50 drop-in with a 2.5A driver and 3 NiMH AA Tenergy cells. If I can persuade MrGman to test it for me I know I will be looking at 300 or so OTF lumens out of just AA cells:nana:

Regards,
bigC


----------



## csshih (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Quick Solarforce, Lumensfactory, and Dereelight P60 Host comparison review ... Pi*



bigchelis said:


> I will be using a SST- 50 drop-in with a 2.5A driver and 3 NiMH AA Tenergy cells. If I can persuade MrGman to test it for me I know I will be looking at 300 or so OTF lumens out of just AA cells:nana:




sounds like fun to me! lovecpf


----------



## Midnight Oil (Apr 8, 2010)

I read in a thread that some drop-ins are brighter in one host than in another, powered with the same batteries. What's the deal? As if things aren't confusing enough...

Do hosts that require a separate contact spring to receive drop-ins usually come with the spring or is it an accessory one has to purchase separately?

Thanks.


----------



## csshih (Apr 8, 2010)

some lights have AR coated lens, more recessed dropins, strike bezels that block light... those all change output.

I believe the dereelight is the one with the AR coating.

most dropins include springs (with the exception of malkoffs, I believe). you have to use the spring with all except for the dereelight host iirc.


----------



## Midnight Oil (Apr 12, 2010)

Craig,

On the CL1H, there are some screws on the ring onto which the clip is fastened. What are those screws for and what material are they made of? And how do you put a lanyard on the CL1H?

I thought I had made up my mind to get the CL1H V4, until I saw the L2P. I must say I like the look of the L2P better. The CL1H kinda reminds me of a hand grenade. It's a tought decision for me because I somehow got the idea that the CL1H is higher in quality. If my criteria is compatibility with drop-ins and quality, can you give me your recommendation. Thanks.


----------



## csshih (Apr 12, 2010)

the cl1h is indeed better quality, IMHO. then again quality isn't a quantitative thing. :thinking: (though, it does have a forward clicky)

the screws are for keeping the clip in place. the ring comes off. there are little indents in the light where the screws go.
hmm.. I'm not sure how you'd attach a lanyard... perhaps to the clip.


----------



## rizky_p (Apr 13, 2010)

nice comparison and summary.


----------



## old4570 (Apr 13, 2010)

Actually I like the L2i , its a nice battery host [ Survival Flashlight ] 
And with the low voltage drop in , can run on a single AA/AAA all the way up to a 18650 . 

Something to consider if your waiting for doomsday ! 
It may not be every ones cup of tea , but I do like versatile flashlights that are not necessarily stuck using one battery type only . 

So from a certain perspective the L2i , is a brilliant little flashlight :candle:


----------



## Midnight Oil (Apr 17, 2010)

Anyone prefer to have either a lanyard ring accessory or an integrated lanyard ring for the CL1H host?

As for the clip design, I prefer one with a ring that slides down the tail end and is secured by the tail cap, like the Quarks'. IMHO the screws give the CL1H an unfinished look.

BTW, is the craftsmenship of the SF 6P noticeably better than that of the L2P?


----------



## MustardMan (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the nice summary and review - I have a pair of the L2R's, and they are solid glove box backup lights for in the car. I even don't feel too bad about storing them long time with batteries in them, because they are pretty cheap lights and I won't cry if there is corrosion.


----------



## csshih (Apr 17, 2010)

Midnight Oil said:


> BTW, is the craftsmenship of the SF 6P noticeably better than that of the L2P?



While I haven't had the chance to own a Surefire 6P, 
I believe that Surefire has a rabid following/fanbase for a reason... I would not hesitate to say that the craftsmanship is noticeably better.


----------



## Gryffin (Apr 17, 2010)

Midnight Oil said:


> Anyone prefer to have either a lanyard ring accessory or an integrated lanyard ring for the CL1H host?
> 
> As for the clip design, I prefer one with a ring that slides down the tail end and is secured by the tail cap, like the Quarks'. IMHO the screws give the CL1H an unfinished look.



I love the CL1H clip. The ring is just high enough to serve as a "tactical grip ring" in a cigar grip. And since the clip is wire, I just clip a lanyard to the clip when I need one. (I don't keep a lanyard attached full time. YMMV.)




Midnight Oil said:


> BTW, is the craftsmenship of the SF 6P noticeably better than that of the L2P?



Ain't touchin' THAT one with a ten foot battery tube.


----------

